
Australian government plans to force tech giants to decrypt messages - sasas
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/security/turnbull-plans-law-to-force-tech-giants-to-decrypt-messages/news-story/8d94646950f179b7064d60af5e2493fa
======
sasas
Either the Australian government is incredibly incompetent or they are
outright lying to the public. From the article -

 _He (Senetor Brandis) said he met the British government’s chief
cryptographer last week and believed it was technically possible to decode
encrypted messages in a timeframe that police needed to act._

And -

 _This could be achieved without so-called back doors — built-in weaknesses
that allowed a tech company access to a communication but could also leave it
vulnerable to hackers, Senator Brandis said._

You really can't make this up. What is their true motive here? They can't
force Apple, Google, Facebook etc to comply. We have seen the only option
which China took is to block services which fail to comply (ie Google). Such
moves would be deeply unpopular in the land down under.

